# World Cup Qualifications - South America 14-16 October



## A_Skywalker (Oct 14, 2008)

Bolivia v Uruguay

14/10/2008 21:00 BST
  2.30 3.15 2.875 All Bets (24) 
Paraguay v Peru 
15/10/2008 22:10 BST
  1.30 4.50 9.00 All Bets (24) 
Chile v Argentina

16/10/2008 00:15 BST
  4.50 3.40 1.70 All Bets (26) 
Brazil v Colombia

16/10/2008 00:50 BST
  1.222 5.25 11.00 All Bets (27) 
Venezuela v Ecuador

16/10/2008 02:00 BST
  2.30 3.20 2.80 All Bets (24)


----------

